# Old Norman info help ?



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone have info on the older Norman guitars? My father in law has an older ca. 1980's called a B 50 that he has asked for some help in selling . I don't see a lot on the net about this model, except there seems to be a newer version also.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Does the guitar have a neck which bolts on through the back of the body?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a pdf of all their 1971-1990 serial numbers. Not sure how to post it, but if you post the serial number, I can check it for you. I have a 1975.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a link to someone in Quebec selling a 1980 B50
norman B-50 et etuit normand de l'année =1980= bijoux | guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Vinci99 (4 mo ago)

jayoldschool said:


> I have a pdf of all their 1971-1990 serial numbers. Not sure how to post it, but if you post the serial number, I can check it for you. I have a 1975.


Do you still have a pdf with all the serial numbers of norman guitars dated from 71 to 79?


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

This pdf might (?) have been stolen from my old website and was copyrighted, just sayin'
If so, it should not be distributed.
But you can ask infos on older Norman on my friend Martin's web site at www.normandboucher.com


----------



## Vinci99 (4 mo ago)

zguitz said:


> This pdf might (?) have been stolen from my old website and was copyrighted, just sayin'
> If so, it should not be distributed.
> But you can ask infos on older Norman on my friend Martin's web site at www.normandboucher.com


Oh, sorry about that, thanks for the info


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks I appreciate. Now, I do not own history but I do own my researched and collected datas from the last 25 years. 
Eventually It's all going to be in the book. We are starting to put things together this fall, so we can start writing
on the matter, covering the Normand Boucher era of Norman guitars, 1967-1989.


----------



## Vinci99 (4 mo ago)

Voilà une bonne nouvelle, ce livre tombera à point dans ma vie! Merci


----------

